# Ridgway Wine Festival



## Daisy317 (Mar 24, 2011)

July 23 2011

This is near my stomping ground. Any western pa-ers interested in coming down and meeting up?

http://www.ridgwayheritagecouncil.org/index_files/Page1806.htm


----------



## Flem (Mar 30, 2011)

If you're from around Ridgeway, you've certainly been to the Hallton Hilton.
A friend of mine has a camp nearby.


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 30, 2011)

Looking at the number of entries, it would seem with 2 or 3 members we could out do that easily. I'll send them an email later for information. Could be fun.


----------



## davewaz (Mar 30, 2011)

If I had something worth entering I'd make the 6 hour trip. I hope someone from here enters, would be nice to have a forum member take this competition down.


----------



## Daisy317 (Mar 31, 2011)

Flem said:


> If you're from around Ridgeway, you've certainly been to the Hallton Hilton.
> A friend of mine has a camp nearby.



Oh boy do I ever know about the Halton Hilton! It's the"*k*lassiest" joint around these parts! hahahaha!

Just don't drink out of the glassware... always get bottles


----------



## Daisy317 (Mar 31, 2011)

davewaz said:


> If I had something worth entering I'd make the 6 hour trip. I hope someone from here enters, would be nice to have a forum member take this competition down.



Oh I fully intend on entering! 

p.s. make the trip anyhow!!!


----------

